# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  تریگرها در حالت دیزاین کار نمی کنند؟؟!

## پیام حیاتی

تریگرهایی که ایجاد می شوند در حالت دیزاین کاربردی ندارند به عنوان مثال اگر یک تریگر  DLL برای جلوگیری از حذف جدول نوشته شود و کاربر کوئری حذف را بنویسد کار می کند اما اگر کاربر در حالت دیزاین بر روی جدول راست کلیک کرده و آن را حذف کند جدول حذف می شود و تریگر کار نمی کند!

----------


## پیام حیاتی

کسی تو این انجمن هست؟!!!

----------

